# Is sweet itch hereditary?



## NellRosk (31 January 2015)

We bought our 2 yo ID mare with the view to possibly breed her when she was older (we've only ever had/ wanted geldings before!). We bought her in winter and it soon emerged she had sweet itch which was annoying to say the least. She's rising 6 now and is turning into a lovely stamp of horse, her SI is controllable but I would never want another horse with it. There would have to be a LOT of other factors present before we bred her, it's in no way imminent may I add! I was just wondering is it hereditary? I've tried googling it but a lot of different answers come up. I just want to know so I can put the idea out my mind for good if it is.


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (31 January 2015)

At work we have a mare that has super scope by Número Uno, she has fairly mild sweet itch controlled by application of topical lotion every day. She has bred 3 foals now and none of them have SI. 
We do however have a 2 year old filly out of another mare by Warrant (Número Uno) who has had SI from day one! We were speculating the other day as to whether it's the Numero Uno bloodline that carries the weakness as her mother has had 4 other foals none of whom have it....
Sorry, not much help!! I think it's probably a lottery as to whether they pass it on or not!


----------



## NellRosk (1 February 2015)

Thanks Dazed'n'confused! I think even if there's a small chance of it being passed on we won't breed her. Which is a shame, she's the kindest horse I've ever met and it would be lovely to have a foal off her.


----------



## JillA (1 February 2015)

I think it is - like any immune system deficiency. Ask the Sweetitch Centre http://www.sweet-itch.co.uk/index.html


----------



## NellRosk (1 February 2015)

JillA said:



			I think it is - like any immune system deficiency. Ask the Sweetitch Centre http://www.sweet-itch.co.uk/index.html

Click to expand...

Thanks JillA, I'll drop them an email


----------



## PorkChop (1 February 2015)

I had a mare that had sweet itch, fairly badly but manageable iykwim - she had two foals, neither of whom has sweet itch and the mares dam didn't have it.


----------



## Dry Rot (1 February 2015)

I agree with JillA. Maybe not inherited as such but the propensity to get sweet itch surely must be. If some breeds are more susceptible than others, I think that proves rather proves the point.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 February 2015)

I bred a mare and the year I put her in foal she developed SI.  I wouldn't have put her in foal knowing she had it but she gone on to have a further 2 foals with another owner now.  The first 2 have shown no signs of developing it so far.


----------



## NellRosk (2 February 2015)

Thanks for the replies! I'm still torn about it, although in all honesty will probably just get a nice yearling/ 2yo in a few years time.


----------



## varkie (2 February 2015)

I personally believe that sweet itch is inherited.  It isn't yet proven, as far as I am aware, and from my own experience, it isn't necessarily a straight forward inheritance issue - I have known some ponies from two parents without it, and have known ponies whose foals don't produce it.  But there definitely seems to be a correlation - it does seem to run in lines, even if not with each generation.

It is very telling that while it can be quite common in shetlands, none of my mares have it, and nor does my stallion.  As far as I have been able to research, nor did any of their parents.  And none of the foals I have bred have it either, nor have gone on to develop it.  

It isn't always obvious if a horse passes it on, as it often doesn't develop when they are foals, but happens in subsequent years - so it may seem like a breeding animals offspring are clear, whereas actually it just means not enough years have gone by for it to show.

Unless it is proven not to be hereditary, I don't think it is worth the risk - I have two (non-breeding!) sweet itch ponies, and it is such a nuisance, and unpleasant for them - and my lot are relatively under control.  Some have it to the point of needing to be PTS.  Why risk it?


----------



## NellRosk (2 February 2015)

Thanks varkie for your detailed reply. Whilst nelly's isn't that severe she's still miserable all summer and I would never want another horse with it just because I don't think it's fair on them. I remember going to a BBQ at our old yard and being really upset when I looked over the fields to see her sat like a dog itching her belly frantically for ages.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 February 2015)

We have a gelding who has SI and both of his parents have it. Both parents crossed with other stallions/mares have never produced another pony with SI. 

Whilst I am on the fence over whether it is 100% hereditary or not I believe the gelding was predisposed to getting it as nothing else here has it and we live in midgey heaven beside a loch!


----------



## sywell (7 February 2015)

Australian DNA researchers have identified sweetitch as something that is heritable. I think Sydney University.


----------

